# Slowdowns -- The Fix



## Dragoneer (Jan 30, 2006)

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/processInputRequest?tracknum=1ZV770F60345742886

This is the tracking number for the SATA controller card for FA's new server. We've had a working server for some time, but Gushi wanted to make sure the server ran fast, smooth and without a hitch, which is why we've been on the temp server longer than we've needed to be.

And the temp server is not powerful enough to handle us.

Once this part arrives we should be on queue to take FA offline temporarily, jack in the new server and get it on the prime server -- 64-bit OS, 2GB of ram (and soon 4GB), dual 3.2ghz Xeons.

A major upgrade from what we've got now.


----------



## Channel Cat (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow....that's some powerful hardware for just 1 server.  How many requests per second are you getting?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ground shipping? Oh well, by next weekend, anyhow... 

Thanks for the update, Dragoneer 

No harm in overkilling, especially after recent experiences :?
So long as y'all are pretty sure there's no other obvious throttle on the overall performance.


----------



## vashdragon (Jan 30, 2006)

Yah, as far as im concerned, overkill is really the only way for you to get the job done.  Getting a hugely powerfull server for FA means that we will have less likely a chance for weird stuff like what we are getting right now.

I tell ya though, you should always overkill when it comes to computers.  I would have thought my computer would be able to handle anything WoW has to offer... but nope.  Oh well.

Yah, overkill is the way to get it done. ^^


----------



## starlite528 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And the temp server is not powerful enough to handle us.



"...bring out---The Loaner." </the mask>

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOANERRRRRRRR!!!!!
  :lol:


----------



## nikuramon (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds good, good luck!


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck, Dragoneer, with getting the part, as well as getting the new server online.

cheers,
Tundra Arctic Wolf


----------



## starlite528 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fur affinity is currently experiencing a large load and is temporarily offline.
Please check back in a few minutes and we should be back online.


Is this like, the fix for the SQL errors?  If so, yay for the server now fixing itself in a very short time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 30, 2006)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Fur affinity is currently experiencing a large load and is temporarily offline.
> Please check back in a few minutes and we should be back online.
> 
> 
> Is this like, the fix for the SQL errors?  If so, yay for the server now fixing itself in a very short time.



Large Load, maybe FA took MegaBurst sexual enhancement drug and will shoot in a fruity flavor?


----------



## vashdragon (Jan 31, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that made me laugh.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*rofl*. I think I must've been in tech mode when I read that error message! Thanks for the smile, Arshes! 

_(Actually, re-reading that, I was more inclined to be thinking of some of the users... but let's not go there, OK? )_


----------



## TORA (Jan 31, 2006)

I really hope you guys squish that bug quickly.


----------



## dave hyena (Jan 31, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> A major upgrade from what we've got now.



To the right hyghe and myghty adminstrator and my right good and gracious Dragoneer I mekly besechyth your hyghness, your poore and trew contynuall seruaunt and oratour Dave hyena.

That it myght please your good grace, I praise diuers substanciall men here and the eschewyng of suche inordinat costys as neuer was seen.

I wyshe yow and all the felawshep here myche goode for the goode that you do.

I preye to God for pe conseruacion of youre moost 
noble persones.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> That it myght please your good grace, I praise diuers substanciall men here and the eschewyng of suche inordinat costys as neuer was seen.


?e costys bee trewely as naught to ?e plesance of hosting such cosynage, an thee be ay most welcomme, kinde sir...


----------



## yak (Feb 1, 2006)

:shock: nice....


----------

